# hi everybody



## orakle (Sep 27, 2008)

orakle here, male, aspiring novelist and poet


----------



## C.Gholy (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello Orakle.
Welcome to the forum. I hope you enjoy your stay here.
This site contains amazing advice and this is a great place to show your works. I hope you make new friends along the way and your writing prospers.


----------



## SparkyLT (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey and welcome orakle. I'll help ya with your novel(s?) if you like, and I'm sure the poetry section is ready for some fresh meat- I mean new works. 

Enjoy yourself.


----------



## Tiamat (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello there Orakle and welcome to our humble abode.


----------



## Nickie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hello to you, Orakle, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## AlittlePlum (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey orakle, welcome to the world of writingforums.com where all your dreams come true


----------



## lilacstarflower (Sep 28, 2008)

hey, welcome!


----------



## mi is happy (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Orakle. Interesting name. Welcome to the forums. Please enjoy your stay here.

Love,
Mi.


----------



## Sir Twilight (Sep 29, 2008)

Not only is it an interesting name, it's an interesting spelling.

Welcome, Orakle.

Might as well warn you not to post anything with Sarah Palin in it.

lol. Nice to meet you!


----------



## wacker (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello Orakle, welcome to our humble Forum. While you are here we will try to give you plenty of feedback, advice, critique and most importantly encouragement.

Wacker


----------



## Shinn (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey orakle and welcome to WF


----------



## orakle (Nov 20, 2008)

*thanks*

thanks, all off you. hadn't been around for a while and to this particular post, thanks


----------



## Industrial (Nov 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Der Teufel-Wolf (Nov 20, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Aurasheild (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forums.^^


----------



## Triquediqual (Nov 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forums.


----------

